# Rick on Outdoors Live



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick Acker will be on Outdoors Live with Doug E. Fresh Leier next week (9/23) talkin taxidermy. Kudos to another Nodaker on the show!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doug E Fresh.....now that's old school


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Its not like I've never been on the radio before...I just won't be talking about who Lindsey Lohan is sleeping with...


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I listened to the show that day, (good show).

But I thought it was Rockin Rick Acker and Dancing Doug Leier :lol:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

how 'bout Rancid Rick Acker?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That's what they call me when I take my boots off after walking all day for Roosters! :beer:


----------

